# Does my rat look pregnant?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Or is she just maturing? She is not fully grown. Idk her age.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFEjDk_fOqA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

She doesn't look pregnant to me...didn't you ask this before? I think a lot of people said she didn't look pregnant.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Hard to tell with the photos and the video wont play on this ancient desktop. Get some side photos of her standing on her hind legs. How long have you had her? How old is she? Do you have mixed genders?


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

No but at the pet store they weren't separating genders


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Assuming it's the same rat, you've had it since at least August 24th?

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-be-pregnant&p=1576489&viewfull=1#post1576489

32 days now since then. It would be safe to say she's not pregnant.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeed, if she was pregnant from the store you would have pups now.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh okay ! Thanks guys!


----------

